# Testing Channels: Some explanation: 498 vs 499



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is a little explanation of what is occuring on these testing channels, to maybe help some of you issolate and hopefully find the correct resolution to any issues you may have:

Channel 499: What the test did

499 Would attempt to lock onto a specific transponder on the 103 slot.
The "request" to the Dish was for the slot on 103(b). 
If you did not have the B-Band converter, there was no hardware in place to pull it from 103(b)... but in turn would get it from 103(a).

The "slide" for B-Band Converters, was on 103(a).
So *SEEING* content on 499, ment that something was *WRONG* with your setup. (yes there a few exception to this, but they are very identified).

The only thing the 499 channel could definently test for, was the reception of 103(a)... as you would then get the slide.

What you wanted to see: was a Searching for Signal.
But this was not a positive confirmation, that everything was okay... Why?

"False Positive"... The LACK of the Signal... could have been the results of many things:

-) You had the B-Band converters and the proper multiswitch in place... Everything worked like it was supposed to, and it couldn't get the signal from 103(b). This is the desired result

*BUT* there are other reasons why you could get a SFS... and all of them are not what you want...

-) You don't have ANY signal on the 103 SAT... something could be wrong with your dish alignment, dish lnb, multiswitch, cabling.

-) You have a completely incompatible multiswitch in there

-) You have very long cable runs, and the signal is not making it all the way to the switch or dish, with enough power to do the work it needs to do

-----------------------------------

Channel 498: What it test for.

Very simply: It locks on to D10 (which is in 103(b) slot)... and tunes a "channel". This is a definitive, you can see the 103(b) SAT.

-) We are talking with DirecTV to find out what could be causing the grey/black screens... and we will get that to you as soon as we know.

-) Get a grey screen, doesn't necessarily (at this point), mean you have something setup wrong.... also doesn't mean everything is right either

-) If it was an authorization issue... you would see the typical pop-up dialog that tells you that you have not purchased the channel

-) If it was a total signal failure, you would get a searching for sat failure

-) If it was ailen's... you would see Sigourney Weaver comming to save the day...

As the day and weekend progresses, we will be getting more information from DirecTV... and we will pass on what we can....

Hang in there... "We'll" get you up and running, so you can get blood shot eyes staying up watching all the new channels...


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is a little explanation of what is occuring on these testing channels, to maybe help some of you issolate and hopefully find the correct resolution to any issues you may have:
> ...
> -) If it was ailen's... you would see Sigourney Weaver comming to save the day...
> 
> ...


God bless Earl :allthumbs


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As the day and weekend progresses, we will be getting more information from DirecTV... and we will pass on what we can....
> 
> Hang in there... "We'll" get you up and running, so you can get blood shot eyes staying up watching all the new channels...


"Day?" I'll take day... I don't have to be at work until 3:30...

Oh, and thanks for all your hard work, Earl...


----------



## paulsown (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is a little explanation of what is occuring on these testing channels, to maybe help some of you issolate and hopefully find the correct resolution to any issues you may have:
> 
> ...
> -) If it was ailen's... you would see Sigourney Weaver comming to save the day...
> ...


Thanks Earl.............


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Great job Earl thanks Now where are our new channels are they coming "SOON"


----------



## blucas95 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think we need to take up a collection and send Earl a fruit basket or something!  

You're said before that you aren't on DirecTV's payroll, but you should be


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Strange side note.

Throughout my boxes life I have gotten gray screen on mpg4 channels only. This would occur ~1 time every 2 months. I see the 498 screen fine however...thank goodness. 

But I am wondering something. Are those that get the grey screen also have local mpg4 channels? Does a reboot help them? In the past a simple reboot woulde eliminate my mpg4 gray screen.

All very interesting stuff that the good people here might be able to work through.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Earl, I know that you of all people will be so happy to see these channel come up!!


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

And those of us with a black screen?


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm keeping my eyes open for Sigourney Weaver. If anyone can save the day she can.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you Earl. I'm not at home to check my receivers, but wish my dog knew how to operate the remote. I had checked my -100 @ 6:03am, but did not have ch. 498 yet...so I'll check when I get home.


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Earl. Your hard work is appreciated.


----------



## ljnskywalker (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow...that was awesome Earl. Thanks for helping me understand


----------



## jburroughs (Jan 13, 2007)

It appears we are a test bed for the new satellites. Thanks for all you do Earl and hopefully we can get this problem resolved so D* can roll out the new channels.


My thoughts on possible issues not seeing channel 498 (based on Installation Guide Literature):

-) too long of a cable run (max 100 ft supported) 

-) failing B-Band Converter

-) IRD (receiver) not signaling B-Band Converter to switch

-) valid functioning multiswitch is required (maybe bypass to switch to check)

-) diplexor is being used (diplexor must be placed between the BBC and the IRD/receiver)


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Great job Earl thanks Now where are our new channels are they coming "SOON"


Based on Earl saying as the day and *WEEKEND* progresses, I imagine there will be no HD at least through this weekend. At least the NFL is in HD on Sunday, except for the Raiders who play the Browns, seems like the Browns never get the HD treatment.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

NYSmoker said:


> Based on Earl saying as the day and *WEEKEND* progresses, I imagine there will be no HD at least through this weekend. At least the NFL is in HD on Sunday, except for the Raiders who play the Browns, seems like the Browns never get the HD treatment.


I would almost guarantee that they would not launch the new channels on a weekend. And if they were going live today, my hunch is that they would have done that already. So, yeah, we're looking at next week at the earliest IMHO. Would sincerely love to be proven wrong, though!


----------



## hells_bells (Jul 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is a little explanation of what is occuring on these testing channels, to maybe help some of you issolate and hopefully find the correct resolution to any issues you may have:
> 
> ...
> As the day and weekend progresses, we will be getting more information from DirecTV... and we will pass on what we can....
> ...


Thanks Earl!

Any idea why it would work with one HR-20 (700) but get a "searching for sat failure" on a HR-20 (100)? Tried plugging the HR-20 (100) into the same cable as the HR-20 (700) and even swapped BBC's but no luck. Did a reboot, etc but still no luck. I'm guessing it's a DTV thing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AlbertZeroK said:


> And those of us with a black screen?


Black / Grey... is dependent on your display settings.
What you have set as your "background" in the DISPLAY option


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks EARL!.

Also,

Do you know if D* is planning to start any new HD channels this weekend? Just asking if there is a "plan". Not asking for any official statement or confirmation.


Thanks again.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

I still have my OTA diplexers on Tuner1 cable, so I get 498 on Tuner 2 only. I noticed that the info screen on 498 says to tune to 499 for more information if the slide is not appearing. However 499 is gone from the guide.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

bwaldron said:


> I would almost guarantee that they would not launch the new channels on a weekend. And if they were going live today, my hunch is that they would have done that already. So, yeah, we're looking at next week at the earliest IMHO. Would sincerely love to be proven wrong, though!


ScottG posted on his site this morning that his sources say not til next week.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hells_bells said:


> Thanks Earl!
> 
> Any idea why it would work with one HR-20 (700) but get a "searching for sat failure" on a HR-20 (100)? Tried plugging the HR-20 (100) into the same cable as the HR-20 (700) and even swapped BBC's but no luck. Did a reboot, etc but still no luck. I'm guessing it's a DTV thing.


No idea......


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl, are you at liberty to say which transponder on 103(b) Channel 498 is tied to? I'd like to know, because I'm getting the slide just fine, but many of my 103(b) signal strengths are hovering around 70.


----------



## trae01 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Earl, take a break. You deserve it.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl - I show no levels on 103(a) in signal tests, yet I believe I saw the slide when testing without the SWM/BBC....is that "no BBC's connected" slide being sent on a "hidden" transponder?

I see the slide perfectly on 103(b)/498 now, btw...


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Excellent post Earl, thanks for the detailed information!

One additional reason you may have received a false positive test (SFS) on 499 would be that you were still diplexing an OTA signal on the line. Now I know that it was made very clear numerous times that was not going to work, but I need to "see it to believe it".... 

I had received the expected result, SFS, on all three of my HD receivers from channel 499. However, when 498 went live I was only getting the "success slide" on my HR20-700 which DOES NOT have OTA diplexed. On my two H20-100's, which DO HAVE OTA diplexed, I was still getting SFS. I moved the BBC's from the receivers to right on the respective outputs of my multi-switch, BEFORE the diplexors, and everything now works perfectly.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Earl, probably a very stressful time for you and also everyone at D, I appreciate it!!
Thanks for all that you do!!


----------



## Frank_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for your help. As someone who is getting a "searching for signal" on 498 on two HR20's... glad to know someone is looking into it.

Please let us know when/if you think its necessary for us to call DTV to send someone out. Obviously they'll be inundated with calls if people panic... so a thread like this will curtail that, I hope.


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

just caught up with this thread...is there yet a known cause for getting the grey screen on Ch 498?...whats weird in my case..is that my H20 receiver shows the slide properly..but my two HR20's have a grey screen


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rjc said:


> just caught up with this thread...is there yet a known cause for getting the grey screen on Ch 498?...whats weird in my case..is that my H20 receiver shows the slide properly..but my two HR20's have a grey screen


No... the channel has only been active for 4:40 so far...
It is only 7:40am in PT, and I am sure the teams were up late last night.

It will be a little while until we get some updates, on what is going on and what to test for.


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

On my HR20-700...when i flipped to the channel it was gray for maybe 2 seconds and then the slide popped on saying everything was fine. On my H20 the slide popped up right away. But like i said on my HR20 it first was gray then went to the slide. Very wierd...but i'm glad i'm getting the slide!


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I better change the channel, the screen saver doesn't work


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Is there a black/gray screen on 498 thread we can perhaps post our setups and what we've tried on to perhaps narrow down the problem?


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Directvlover said:


> On my HR20-700...when i flipped to the channel it was gray for maybe 2 seconds and then the slide popped on saying everything was fine. On my H20 the slide popped up right away. But like i said on my HR20 it first was gray then went to the slide. Very wierd...but i'm glad i'm getting the slide!


That was just the delay while it switched over to 103b for the first time.

Earl: Any news on which TP we should be concentrating on? Not that any of mine are under 89.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

got the searching for sat when it was on 499, now I'm getting the same searching for sat on 498. HR20 700 & 100.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

old7 said:


> I'm keeping my eyes open for Sigourney Weaver. If anyone can save the day she can.


+1 
She's on my list...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

F1 Fan said:


> That was just the delay while it switched over to 103b for the first time.
> 
> Earl: Any news on which TP we should be concentrating on? Not that any of mine are under 89.


I refer you back to this post:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1138106&postcount=32

Aka: No, I haven't gotten that info yet.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Earl continues to build up that good Karma! 

Thanks for the update.

A comment:

As Earl has mentioned, almost anything outright "wrong" with your setup or your account would produce a pop-up on the screen, "searching for signal", "channel not available", etc.

So the outright "blank" screen is probably a result of some quirk on DirecTV's end, perhaps with the channel's content.

For those getting a blank screen, I'd advise patience.

Note:

Once in a blue moon, I'll tune to one of my HD locals and it will come in "blank". The solution is to change to another channel and change back.

It's not just me either, there's been some chatter about this phenomenon here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=357741

(Sorry, but it's such a long thread it might take hours to find the specific posts.)

I believe I've seen some talk of this phenomenon in this and other DBS related forums as well.

A related "problem"?


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> Excellent post Earl, thanks for the detailed information!
> 
> ... However, when 498 went live I was only getting the "success slide" on my HR20-700 which DOES NOT have OTA diplexed. On my two H20-100's, which DO HAVE OTA diplexed, I was still getting SFS. I moved the BBC's from the receivers to right on the respective outputs of my multi-switch, BEFORE the diplexors, and everything now works perfectly.


I thought the BBC modules were not reversible. Are you saying you reversed and screwed the female end of the BBC directly into the WB68? And it worked? That would eliminate one gender change connection if that is possible. Someone let us know if the BBC module works in either direction. Thanks


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

Earl,

Thank you for the excellent description of the 498/499 scenarios... Nice to see a direct signal from D10!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hidefman said:


> I thought the BBC modules were not reversible. Are you saying you reversed and screwed the female end of the BBC directly into the WB68? And it worked? That would eliminate one gender change connection if that is possible. Someone let us know if the BBC module works in either direction. Thanks


The BBC will not work in both directions.

Some people that have face plates in the wall... have connected the male end of the BBC to the face plate, and the the cable between the two.

The proper, and recommended (and almost required method) of installation of a BBC, is to connect it directly to the receiver.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> A related "problem"?


It is certainly possible, as those issues are mostly related to inconstistant flows of the "request" signal (for lack of a better phrase/term) to the multiswitch/dish

So if you are experiencing inconsistant, or total failures... please take a moment to vote in this poll.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99989


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

djzack67 said:


> Thanks Earl.............


Please people... There is NO need to quote a multi-paragraph OP just to add a one line comment.

Oh, and thanks again Earl for all of your efforts!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

raott said:


> ScottG posted on his site this morning that his sources say not til next week.


If I cared what he had to say - I would go to his site and read it.


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The BBC will not work in both directions.
> 
> Some people that have face plates in the wall... have connected the male end of the BBC to the face plate, and the the cable between the two.
> 
> The proper, and recommended (and almost required method) of installation of a BBC, is to connect it directly to the receiver.


That's how I understood it. Just to emphasize.... unofficially of course: dish -- Multiswitch--BBC Module(only one way-as labled)--Diplexer--Diplexer. With Diplexers, no gender change is needed. That's not the official method, but posters have indicated it is working, and indeed it works that way for me.

Thanks Earl, great job!


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Fish Man said:


> Note:
> 
> Once in a blue moon, I'll tune to one of my HD locals and it will come in "blank". The solution is to change to another channel and change back.


FWIW - I had this issue with our local NBC affiliate KARE-11 earlier in the week. Switching channels and then back didn't do anything to resolve it for me at the time. I had to get to work so didn't do any more trouble shooting. It was fine later in the day.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Earl Thanks for the update


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> If I cared what he had to say - I would go to his site and read it.


Let's not go down that path....
We do our thing here... let them do their thing there...


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is certainly possible, as those issues are mostly related to inconstistant flows of the "request" signal (for lack of a better phrase/term) to the multiswitch/dish
> 
> So if you are experiencing inconsistant, or total failures... please take a moment to vote in this poll.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99989


I voted. (No problems, I see the slide on all tuners, "passive"). 

However, I have a strong feeling that the "blank" locals phenominon that I've occasionally seen is not switch/signals related for the following reason:

Last Wednessday my HR20-700 was recording "Back to You" off my local FOX affiliate.

While it was recording, I was flipping around the channels a bit. I manually started a recording on another channel (thus tying up both tuners).

I then selected channel "8" (my fox affiliate) that should have flipped the box to the tuner recording "Back to you".

I got a blank screen and no audio.

I flipped to the "list" and started to play the recording of "Back to You". It looked good.

I hit "exit" and popped back to the "live" version of the program and it was fine.

Later, I watched my recording of "Back to You" and it was 100% absolutely perfect. No glitches anywhere.

If it were true that the switch was not switching to the correct sat/transponder, I'd have had a glitch in the recording that was currently going on on channel "8" (fox).

So, this is something else...

The good news is that it happens truly once in a blue moon. Maybe once a month. Actually, my money is on some sort of occasional HDMI handshake glitch.

Just a data point.

And now:

:backtotop


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

hidefman said:


> I thought the BBC modules were not reversible. Are you saying you reversed and screwed the female end of the BBC directly into the WB68? And it worked? That would eliminate one gender change connection if that is possible. Someone let us know if the BBC module works in either direction. Thanks


No, AFAIK the BBC's ARE NOT reversible. Since, as indicated, I am using diplexers, I already had a short piece of coax going from the output of the multi-switch to the sat input of the diplexer. All I did was attach the BBC, in the correct orientation, between the end of that short piece of coax and the diplexer. Sorry if that was not clear enough in my original post.

As noted elsewhere, this is not an "official" connection method for the BBC's but it works for me and many others here. YMMV.


----------



## timmac (Jul 26, 2007)

Odd that we are talking about testing through the weekend when on the 19th we were talking about 2 1/2 days at most. Even more odd is that people are so joyous. I guess I should be saying thank you. Ok, I'm in Thank You, May I Have Another?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

timmac said:


> Odd that we are talking about testing through the weekend when on the 19th we were talking about 2 1/2 days at most. Even more odd is that people are so joyous. I guess I should be saying thank you. Ok, I'm in Thank You, May I Have Another?


The 2.5 days was another estimate, even if well-sourced. I am quite sure that DirecTV is working on things as fast as they can.

I'm not joyous. Neither am I depressed or upset.


----------



## timmac (Jul 26, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> The 2.5 days was another estimate, even if well-sourced. I am quite sure that DirecTV is working on things as fast as they can.
> 
> I'm not joyous. Neither am I depressed or upset.


Thanks for your clarification!


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> No, AFAIK the BBC's ARE NOT reversible. Since, as indicated, I am using diplexers, I already had a short piece of coax going from the output of the multi-switch to the sat input of the diplexer. All I did was attach the BBC, in the correct orientation, between the end of that short piece of coax and the diplexer. Sorry if that was not clear enough in my original post.


Thanks Mark, I got the picture...(pardon the pun) of your setup. I will say my gray screen still pops up, so I am not getting the 498 100% of the time. Please don't tell me it's because I am using this unofficial BBC/Diplex config. I have no other way to get another cable in my basement to my Hr20, and I want my OTA locals as much as I want my new HD.


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

hidefman said:


> Thanks Mark, I got the picture...(pardon the pun) of your setup. I will say my gray screen still pops up, so I am not getting the 498 100% of the time. Please don't tell me it's because I am using this unofficial BBC/Diplex config. I have no other way to get another cable in my basement to my Hr20, and I want my OTA locals as much as I want my new HD.


Since you've tried everything else, try turning the power off your HR20 while tuned to the gray screen. Wait about 5 seconds, then turn it back on.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

timmac said:


> Odd that we are talking about testing through the weekend when on the 19th we were talking about 2 1/2 days at most. Even more odd is that people are so joyous. I guess I should be saying thank you. Ok, I'm in Thank You, May I Have Another?


Problem like the ones people are experiencing with ch.498 are probably a big reason why the rollout is delayed. The Tech Support CSR's HAVE GOT to understand the nuances of the entire Ka-low band signal chains, switches, BBC/SWM, etc., and all the myriad of reasons why somebody can't get all that glorious new HD, even setting aside any rumored issues with account authorizations, satellite problems, etc. Period.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> The Tech Support CSR's HAVE GOT to understand the nuances of the entire Ka-low band signal chains, switches, BBC/SWM, etc., and all the myriad of reasons why somebody can't get all that glorious new HD, even setting aside any rumored issues with account authorizations, satellite problems, etc. Period.


I think that we are doomed, then 

Just kidding. I am really not anti-CSR


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Not just the regular first-tier CSRs, but the ones you talk to in Tech - most of them I've dealt with have been very on the ball, but I still had to educate one about two months ago concerning the need for a wideband multiswitch - those little details are going to trip up a lot of folks in the coming months and Directv might lose an awful lot of subs out of sheer frustration. I'm sure they'd hope to avoid that.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is a little explanation of what is occuring on these testing channels, to maybe help some of you issolate and hopefully find the correct resolution to any issues you may have...


THANK YOU!


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

With free BBCs shipping constantly now, Directv may finally have it be standard to ship out free wb68 if you have a multi-plexor in your system.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Not just the regular first-tier CSRs, but the ones you talk to in Tech - most of them I've dealt with have been very on the ball, but I still had to educate one about two months ago concerning the need for a wideband multiswitch - those little details are going to trip up a lot of folks in the coming months and Directv might lose an awful lot of subs out of sheer frustration. I'm sure they'd hope to avoid that.


Yes, that's true. The tech CSRs are definitely more on-the-ball. And there is a lot they need to have straight, for sure. But -- I can't see that as a reason for the delay, if we accept that the 19th was a "real" target (and I do). Training should have been completed by then, no?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Yes, that's true. The tech CSRs are definitely more on-the-ball. And there is a lot they need to have straight, for sure. But -- I can't see that as a reason for the delay, if we accept that the 19th was a "real" target (and I do). Training should have been completed by then, no?


You'd hope - the problem is, as we see here, that even a static image is causing troubles for many people and there is as yet no commonly-understood cause. I strongly suspect THIS is the kind of thing that made Bschneider's info about LAST weekend obsolete - D* had the channels available to a bunch of "regular-ish" folks (e.g., not the usual testers with absolute topnotch setups) and they had these issues. Hence that delay. Now this channel has been put up to get more feedback to figure out the root cause.

Of course, just my theory and subject to being disproven at any time.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> You'd hope - the problem is, as we see here, that even a static image is causing troubles for many people and there is as yet no commonly-understood cause. I strongly suspect THIS is the kind of thing that made Bschneider's info about LAST weekend obsolete - D* had the channels available to a bunch of "regular-ish" folks (e.g., not the usual testers with absolute topnotch setups) and they had these issues. Hence that delay. Now this channel has been put up to get more feedback to figure out the root cause.
> 
> Of course, just my theory and subject to being disproven at any time.


No, it is a good theory. The problems with 498 on systems that are properly set-up are worrisome.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

It frankly reminds me of all the quirky behavior of the first HR20s. Everyone was blaming hardware, hardware, hardware but I don't know. I've got the same box I had installed 11 months ago. I don't remember if they have build date stickers or not but for some reason August '06 is sticking out in my mind for mine . . . I could just be confused about that.

But in any event, while I didn't have NEARLY the problems others had, I did have the occasional lockup and single bad batch of about 10 "keep or delete" recordings all made starting with that first NFL Network game in HD around Thanksgiving - I don't know if D* made improvements in the encoding/uplink part of the chain, or if it was all software fixes for decoding glitchy recordings, but either way, my particular box has just gotten better and better and better, and it's the same hardware.

So who knows? Maybe it's hardware, maybe it's the HR20 software's interaction with BBC/SWM installations, maybe it's a combination. I don't know if D* even knows for sure yet.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

hidefman said:


> Thanks Mark, I got the picture...(pardon the pun) of your setup. I will say my gray screen still pops up, so I am not getting the 498 100% of the time. Please don't tell me it's because I am using this unofficial BBC/Diplex config. I have no other way to get another cable in my basement to my Hr20, and I want my OTA locals as much as I want my new HD.


Have you checked the signal strength on the 103b sat? You should be getting a strong signal (no less than 70 or so) on all the transponders that are not N/A.

You may also want to temporarily take the diplexers our of the equation completely and reinstall the BBC at the receiver just to "test" the channel 498 signal.

If all that checks out and you are still getting the gray screen you will just have to be patient as you are not alone and it does appear that their is some sort of problem that D is working on.


----------



## shl4tech (Aug 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is a little explanation of what is occuring on these testing channels, to maybe help some of you issolate and hopefully find the correct resolution to any issues you may have:
> 
> Channel 499: What the test did
> Hang in there... "We'll" get you up and running, so you can get blood shot eyes staying up watching all the new channels...


I can't wait to break out the Visine!


----------



## smileyw (Jan 19, 2007)

It has been a bad D* week for me... DOD doesn't work, and grey screen on 498...

Do we know what transponder 498 is using? Most of my 103(b) transponders are in the 80's but I do have a few in the 60's. I am wondering if that is my problem?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

smileyw said:


> Do we know what transponder 498 is using?


Earl indicated that if he gets that info, he will post it.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

amitgupta_email said:


> Thanks EARL!.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


I'd be willing to bet even money on Wednesday the 26th, but that is just utter speculation based on a perceived D* fondness for Wednesdays.


----------



## smileyw (Jan 19, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Earl indicated that if he gets that info, he will post it.


Yea, sorry, I missed page 2 of this thread for some reason...

W


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

I just love it being late, I get to read all this junk coming from peoples fingers. It's hell being retired.


----------



## ProfJason (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Earl for everything with keeping people informed and updated about what's going on.


----------



## ShaneHD (Aug 14, 2007)

My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.

Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


Are you goingto post this in EVERY thread?


----------



## drisner (Jun 8, 2007)

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


That last phrase exactly describes his many posts.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


Can you do me a favor and ask your "corporate source" a question please?....

Can I have no sugar in my coffee next time he brings the cart round?


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


aren't you posting in AVS forums about Samsung DLPs too?

oh, and thank you Earl you rock


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry, but I don't understand what the 499 test did that the 498 couldn't. The number of scenarios that could yield false positives on that test would seem to make the test worthless - it is much more effective to put a test screen up and see if you can view it. Maybe I didn't properly understand Earls explanation (btw - thank you for being the information proxy for us into D*, Earl), but I don't understand what the 499 could have proven (or why it was even put out there). Did it do something that 498 couldn't?


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Is this the reason for the delay of the new HD channels??

I'm getting a black screen......but 499 says searching for signal

If this is indeed the reason for the delay then I'm GLAD D* decide to postpone the launch!!

I cant imagine how PISSED I would be if D* launched the channels ...only to find out I couldn't get them becuse of some glitch!!!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bradpr said:


> Did it do something that 498 couldn't?


Yes. Ch.499 a "virtual" channel as all channels are. It pointed to a transponder and signaled the BBC to do its thing - show the Ka-Lo band signal on this transponder. However the Ka-Lo band didn't exist until D10 was up and in position and broadcasting. Consequently, BBCs properly installed would show nothing - no signal to show meant the "Searching for satellite signal" error. However, if the BBC was NOT properly connected, the receiver tuned to the requested transponder and got a Ka-High band signal instead displaying the slide that the BBCs were not connected. Make sense?


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Earl, for everything. We all owe you a beverage of your choice.


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> ....got a Ka-High band signal instead displaying the slide that the BBCs were not connected. Make sense?


That doesn't make sense. I think I understand the virtualization point, but if there are so many false positive results (that would yield a SFS message), the only usefulness of the test was to tell you something was wrong with your setup by showing the slide instead of the SFS. BUT if you got the SFS, you didn't know for sure that your config was right because there were a number of things that could give you the SFS....RIGHT?

If the signal comes in and shows a picture like it does on channel 498 - why isn't that enough to demonstrate that everything is connected correctly?

Everyone else on this thread seems to understand what Earl was saying except for me, please help me understand this correctly.


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, guys, sorry, I have read the posts in this thread numerous times and am still confused as to what is good and what is bad. This morning around 8 EST, I turned on channel 498 and got the No Channel Available; I then went to 499 and got a slide that said something like congratulations, this is an HD test channel or something to that effect. Can't recall but it was an information screen. 

Do I have a problem or is what I found normal? I have not been home to try this since this morning so not sure if anything has changed.  

Once again, sorry for being dense but if someone could educate me, I would be most grateful.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bradpr said:


> That doesn't make sense. I think I understand the virtualization point, but if there are so many false positive results (that would yield a SFS message), the only usefulness of the test was to tell you something was wrong with your setup by showing the slide instead of the SFS. BUT if you got the SFS, you didn't know for sure that your config was right because there were a number of things that could give you the SFS....RIGHT?


Right so far. 



> If the signal comes in and shows a picture like it does on channel 498 - why isn't that enough to demonstrate that everything is connected correctly?
> 
> Everyone else on this thread seems to understand what Earl was saying except for me, please help me understand this correctly.


The gist of it is, the slide on 498 is an actual Ka-Lo band signal. Prior to a week ago, there WAS no Ka-Lo band satellite in operation to broadcast the signal which is being received, decoded and displayed by our receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LL, forget about Ka/Hi/Lo/tpn/etc words - try use something simpliest as screen/message/channel#/etc .


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

A big thanks to Earl from me too. Earl you've got to be pretty busy what with tracking this down and the CE's this weekend. The only folks busier are probably at DirecTv.

Keep up the good work and have an adult beverage on me!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

gator5000e said:


> Ok, guys, sorry, I have read the posts in this thread numerous times and am still confused as to what is good and what is bad. This morning around 8 EST, I turned on channel 498 and got the No Channel Available; I then went to 499 and got a slide that said something like congratulations, this is an HD test channel or something to that effect. Can't recall but it was an information screen.
> 
> Do I have a problem or is what I found normal? I have not been home to try this since this morning so not sure if anything has changed.
> 
> Once again, sorry for being dense but if someone could educate me, I would be most grateful.


I think you got your channels backwards. 499 is no longer available but 498 shows a congratulations slide, which is actually coming from the new satellite. That is the correct behavior right now.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks seems rather hollow but MOST of the people who come here really DO appreciate what you do here. If it wasn't for you most of us would be in the dark.

I know it's been a rough week, but don't let the few idiots overshadow all the truly grateful people, like me, who understand how lucky we are to have you around here.  :sure:  :hurah: :grin:  :joy: :joy: :goodjob: :icon_da:


----------



## Scott Farkis (Sep 8, 2007)

My first post after lurking for a long time;

Thanks Earl for all of your hard work!!


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Right so far.
> 
> The gist of it is, the slide on 498 is an actual Ka-Lo band signal. Prior to a week ago, there WAS no Ka-Lo band satellite in operation to broadcast the signal which is being received, decoded and displayed by our receivers.


Ahh - I think i see now - prior to D10 being live, you couldn't do the obvious test (can/can't I see a picture on the test channel) because the satellite wasn't online. In order to allow folks to test if their BBC's were working, prior to having a satellite in place that could do that task, they put this channel up. If you didn't have your BBC installed right, the channel would slide - if you did, it would look for a B band signal.

Now that the D10 is pumping a signal on 498, they really don't need 499 because 498 is a true test that doesn't have the risk of all the false positives on 499 - am I closer to understanding this?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bradpr said:


> Now that the D10 is pumping a signal on 498, they really don't need 499 because 498 is a true test that doesn't have the risk of all the false positives on 499 - am I closer to understanding this?


Yes!  :up:


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Yes!  :up:


Thanks for working me through that - you're a scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

bradpr said:


> Thanks for working me through that - you're a scholar and a gentleman.


...and a Lefty. :grin:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Gmaxx said:


> ...and a Lefty. :grin:


Hence of my left-handed guitars as my avatar . . . :lol:


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Hence of my left-handed guitars as my avatar . . . :lol:


Your name is only half right though.....I've read hundreds of your posts and I must say there hasn't been anything Lame yet. :icon_lame :lol:


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Scott Farkis said:


> My first post after lurking for a long time;
> 
> Thanks Earl for all of your hard work!!


:welcome_s to the forums Scott! I am sure you will find a wealth of information here, like I have!


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

jburroughs said:


> It appears we are a test bed for the new satellites. Thanks for all you do Earl and hopefully we can get this problem resolved so D* can roll out the new channels.
> 
> My thoughts on possible issues not seeing channel 498 (based on Installation Guide Literature):
> 
> ...


Here are my testing results reference these:

1 - The cable run to my h20 is 30 feet longer than to my hr20-100. The h20 gets the slide.

2 - I've swapped out the BBC's with the same results.. The HR20 BBC's work OK in the H20.

3 - Possible.. Don't know.

4 - Working OK.. See 1 and 2 above

5 - No Diplexor installed..

My opinion is software issue..

Steve


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> ... 499 is no longer available but 498 shows a congratulations slide, which is actually coming from the new satellite. That is the correct behavior right now.


Ah! Thank you! That's just the info I was looking for.

Has there always been music on 498, or is that new? Should I be worried that the music breaks up periodically?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Cool! MUSIC! That's new.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Cool! MUSIC! That's new.


ahh you beat me to it!!


----------



## cgking114 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello! First time poster to this site. Just joined and have to say that Earl is a wealth of info for D*. I am a returning sub to D* and am waiting until my new house gets finished before I get installed. I think it is safe to say that they should have some up before mid October when my installation happens. I also know that you guys that already have D* have been waiting somewhat patiently for the day that D* lights all of this up. I can only imagine the frustration you may have every day it doesn't happen. Just try and keep in mind that D* is just trying to make sure everything is working as good as it can before they go live. If they lit it up and it wasn't, customers would probably be more upset.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

cgking114 said:


> Hello! First time poster to this site. Just joined and have to say that Earl is a wealth of info for D*...


:welcome_s to the Forums. cgking114!!! I hope that you enjoy your time here as much as I have!


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

lashisk said:


> cvdzg nbjhk


Sorry - haven't spoken Ubbi-Dubbi since the 70s....


----------



## IAHawkeye (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a HR20-700 and last week I received a message on 499 that I had a problem. I called DTV and reset the received multiple times at their request, but to no avail. It still said I had a bad BBC on one of the line. 

So DTV set up an appointment for yesterday. Well when the DTV tech showed up, prior to the scheduled time, so I had to deal with him over the cell phone and with my wife. He checked 499, they didn't get the message, since the channel is no longer available. I informed him that he might want to check 498, which he did and it said that I'm all set for the new HD channels suddenly. The DTV tech didn't seem to bright, since he didn't know about 498 and mentioned that 499 was for only certain regions of the US. 

Upon checking 498 as per my request, he declared that there was no problem and that if the BBC was bad, he would be getting a shock from it if he touched it. He then left, leaving my wife and I wondering if we need to run some kind of check to see if both BBCs are really functioning correctly.

So, does someone know of a test one can do to check that both BBC are working?

Thanks,


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Try channels 480 and 481. They should give you a message that the BBCs are connected and passing voltage.


----------



## SeaCWest (Sep 14, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Try channels 480 and 481. They should give you a message that the BBCs are connected and passing voltage.


Does it matter that 480 reports (13v) and that 481 reports (18v)?

'c'


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

SeaCWest said:


> Does it matter that 480 reports (13v) and that 481 reports (18v)?
> 
> 'c'


That's what it should report.
13v for ODD.
18v for EVEN.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

IAHawkeye said:


> So, does someone know of a test one can do to check that both BBC are working?


To really check both BBCs, try this.  It will only take a couple minutes.

First, make sure you are not recording anything (the orange LED is off). Tune to channel 480 and make sure you get the verification message. At this point you don't know which tuner or BBC is being used.

Luckily, every time you change channels, you also change tuners. If you tune to two other channels (any other satellite channels, not OTA, not a recording), then tune to channel 480 again, you will be using the other tuner and BBC. You should get the verification message again.

Repeat this process for channel 481.


----------



## PersMD (Sep 11, 2007)

bakers12 said:


> To really check both BBCs, try this. It will only take a couple minutes.
> 
> First, make sure you are not recording anything (the orange LED is off). Tune to channel 480 and make sure you get the verification message. At this point you don't know which tuner or BBC is being used.
> 
> ...


If you're not recording and you go through the three channels twice, in order:

480, 481, 498, 480, 481, 498, and you get the desired results, you will have checked all 3 channels and both tuners.

Next step, pop some corn tune to 9301 and watch Discovery HD...


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

PersMD said:


> If you're not recording and you go through the three channels twice, in order:
> 
> 480, 481, 498, 480, 481, 498, and you get the desired results, you will have checked all 3 channels and both tuners.


That's a nice shortcut. Great idea!


----------

